# A couple of my small format collection



## JC1220 (Jun 4, 2008)

Here are a few of my small format collection, I think the Premo No.12 is my favorite of the group.

Cheers!
From Left to Right
Auto Graflex, Premo No.12, Kodak 35, Kodak 1A w/ box,  and
Kodak No.3 Model A


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 4, 2008)

OH!  You mean "small" format!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, that Graflex looks great!


----------



## JC1220 (Jun 5, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> OH! You mean "small" format!


 
 I think anything under 5x7 is small format!

Matica, The Graflex is in pretty good shape, just needs some cleaning.

I've been going through boxes of gear, we just moved into our new house which includes a new darkroom which should be complete in the next month. I can't believe how much stuff I have accumulated. 75% of it is going to get listed for sale, including an old Kodak 8x10!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool! Yeah, I have to do the same.... Clear a room of cameras and equipment, otherwise the wife's gonna throw me out.


----------

